# British Veterinary Association supports The Kennel Club



## Guest (Sep 30, 2008)

From: Dog Genetic health

The British Veterinary Association
The BVA has for many years worked with the Kennel Club on the development of Canine Health Schemes, designed to assist dog breeders to breed only from dogs which have no or fewer signs of inherited disease. The schemes not only help to reduce the incidence of inherited disease but also add to our understanding of breed related disease. During 2007 breeders spent some £1.5m on testing under the BVA/KC CHS and indeed, since the schemes began, have spent over £20m on hip scoring alone. The BVA supports any endeavours to improve the welfare of pedigree dogs and, as the only central body responsible, believes that the Kennel Club deserves the support of all breeders in its ongoing efforts, not least through the work of its Charitable Trust.


----------



## ryanK9 (Mar 13, 2008)

Think this one needs a bit of updating (in the interests of fairness and balance)


> The BVA believes that now is the ideal time to seize the opportunity that has been presented by recent media coverage to ensure that significant progress is made in the improvement of dog health and welfare.
> 
> While efforts have been made to improve breeding over recent years, it is clear that *too little has been done* so far and we are, therefore, joining with other interested organisations in calling for an independent review on the breeding of dogs in general.


----------

